# Four for Four



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

We had a great ML hunt this year. All four tags in our group were filled this year. Nothing big just some meat for the year. My brother shot a four point, My friend shot a 3x4, his dad shot a three point and I was able to harvest a two point. I will post pictures ASAP. The two days of rain and the snow on the last day made for wet MUDDY mess, but still had a great time.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Congrats, cant wait for the pictures


----------

